# 1986? Zephyr Freestyle BMX bike



## sworley (Mar 22, 2021)

This weekend I began evaluating the needs and tear down of this old BMX bike that my wife's cousins used to ride. It was recently pulled out of a SE Iowa barn and was covered in dirt, dust and bird droppings. Her cousins are now in their 40s but some have their own small kids now so I plan to fix it up and either just let them know or gift it to their kids - not sure yet.

I really like the original color and plan to keep that and as many of the original parts as possible. I am of the understanding that this is a pretty low-end bike but I was surprised to at least see some decent parts on it - Tange seatpost collar, Skyway mags, Sakae stem, etc. 

I will continue tearing it down. I've already sourced a reproduction Dominator seat and need to find hardware for the seat collar. It's a bummer the paint is so rough on the bars, frame and headset cups but repainting does not seem right to me. Not sure what to do there...


----------



## tacochris (Mar 22, 2021)

The OS BMX world is very much a money related group...people think that anything that isnt a GT Performer or a Hutch is "low end" when in actuality alot of these bikes were made by the same manufacturers that some of the "big name" bikes were made by.  The welds on that bike look solid and Im willing to bet that the fork is made by Akisu and to come with genuine Skyways....that is a solid bike.  Polish the paint, Salon40 the mags and rock it all day long bud.  Killer bike!


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 22, 2021)

tacochris said:


> The OS BMX world is very much a money related group...people think that anything that isnt a GT Performer or a Hutch is "low end" when in actuality alot of these bikes were made by the same manufacturers that some of the "big name" bikes were made by.  The welds on that bike look solid and Im willing to bet that the fork is made by Akisu and to come with genuine Skyways....that is a solid bike.  Polish the paint, Salon40 the mags and rock it all day long bud.  Killer bike!



I agree...cool bike, I'd own it!


----------



## sworley (Apr 20, 2021)

Some progress, nothing too earth-shattering. Seems this is a Z 1000 model? https://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/zephyr/89601

Cleaned up the paint and brake hardware, headset and crank. Sourced a repop Dominator seat, chain and white 20'' tires.

I will need to retrobrite the mags with peroxide once Wally World gets the big bottles back in stock/we get some sunny days.


----------



## sworley (Apr 28, 2021)

More progress. I couldn't find a big enough tote/container to submerge the mags in peroxide so instead, I just put them in the sun and spritzed them with a peroxide spray bottle often. Turned out alright relative to the dirty rear mag (freewheel is still stuck on before I can do that one) but once I mounted the new white tire it wasn't as good. Oh well, this is not a perfect bike by any means... 

Also sourced some cheapo fork standers that I'll rattle can white.


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 29, 2021)

Once you ride the white tire around the block they will match


----------



## sworley (May 12, 2021)

Back on its feet again. Sourced a new chainring, the original was just too bent up to use. I'd like to get some period plastic pedals in nicer shape and clean the mags a little better. I'll probably run downtown tonight for white brake housing so I can get that set up. Otherwise pretty happy with it. Not sure I'll actually ride it, the rear mag has a ton of cracks in it...


----------



## sworley (May 27, 2021)

Just wrapped up last night after retro-brighting the pedals for a few days. Not sure what I'll do next with it. I doubt the family wants it back, seems scary to ride with the cracked rear mag and it seems unlikely I'll use it as a display piece.


----------



## bloo (May 27, 2021)

Tuff II? Don't they still make that?


----------



## sworley (May 27, 2021)

Yeah, that's another thought - just get a replacement. But not too sure I'd even care to ride this. I have nine other bikes I'd be inclined to ride more, haha!


----------

